

1,3 Mio UV site to handle with - marchaisa

I am a French silly boy with a skyrocketing site to handle with.<p>Site : http://www.commentfaiton.com/<p>Business model: same as US site http://www.ehow.com/<p>Strategy : publish new articles so as to grow traffic/revenues.<p>Traffic : 1.3 million monthly unique visitors<p>Revenues  : $10,000 per month, 100% advertising<p>Growth :<p>Trafic : 10% per month<p>Revenues : 10% per month<p>Revenues are shared like this :<p>Skycraper (CTR : 0,93%, eCPM : €1,87) : 56%<p>Banner (CTR : 0,5%, eCPM : €0,80) : 22%<p>Square (CTR : 0,4%, eCPM : €0,80): 22 %<p>Please feel free to visit the site and tell me what is wrong ?<p>Can't I have my revenues growing faster than my trafic ?
======
bigohms
What strategy do you have to acquire new traffic?

For advertising: You generally could get better eCPMs by developing your own
sales channels or partnering with a larger site for better/higher spends.
Also, consider section or site takeover sponsorships or other unique ad
positions.

Have you considered Premium/Elite memberships?

------
marchaisa
We do have a Premium membership to show the ad of an e-commerce site, showed
on every page of our site. The problem is we only get 10€ per month. We should
earn some money when a sale occures through their site, but it never
occured...

------
marchaisa
Thanks! Our strategy is to publish as many articles as possible and then wait
and see which ones will be stars. And it works. But we think advertising could
be optimize.

------
gregpfish
good job, well done

